# How to plant Bull Terriers.



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Stick roots in 8-9inches of soil,
Leave in sunlight and water daily


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

PMFSL, thats a brilliant pic, her lil arms all tucked in 

Im gonna grow me some more bullys


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hoping to grow bigger lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

carol said:


> hoping to grow bigger lol


Shes afta catching up to the size of the bull mastiff lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Brilliant LOL 

Mine prefer to dig up bulbs and make a mess with the soil


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

haaahaaa wonder if it'll work for fells....


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Stick roots in 8-9inches of soil,
> Leave in sunlight and water daily


great picture  love her head markings mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Brilliant LOL
> 
> Mine prefer to dig up bulbs and make a mess with the soil


i aint got no bulbs nomore, just mud and grass... i give up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Stick roots in 8-9inches of soil,
> Leave in sunlight and water daily


get and put some in the gallery we bully owners can take over then


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers everyone.
I thought it was hilarious. Typical bully 


I cant remember when there was an actual plant in that tub, think it got ate along with everything else in the garden


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

garryd said:


> get and put some in the gallery we bully owners can take over then


I keep meaning too its just faffing around with it, I havent got much patients with pc's!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Cheers everyone.
> I thought it was hilarious. Typical bully
> 
> I cant remember when there was an actual plant in that tub, think it got ate along with everything else in the garden


Have u noticed how bullys always try squeeze themselfs in the tinyest of places???

Mine always do it  beats me how they manage to get in.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> i aint got no bulbs nomore, just mud and grass... i give up.


same here and chewed shrubs lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great picture,,made me smile,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

carol said:


> same here and chewed shrubs lol


LOL haha...glad i aint alone


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> I keep meaning too its just faffing around with it, I havent got much patients with pc's!


i am sure you can do it be nice if you did ,as i would love to look at some of your EBTs


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL haha...glad i aint alone


what i do is when the dogs have dug a big enough whole i then stick a large shrub in it 
well saves me digging the whole


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Have u noticed how bullys always try squeeze themselfs in the tinyest of places???
> 
> Mine always do it  beats me how they manage to get in.


yeah mine does things like that today she Tia got her fat arse stuck in between the kennal and the fence a gap all of about 4inchs wide i couldnt fit up it to get her out fat cow so i had to pull her out by her tail
then she got this look on her face wondering like :whats all the fuss about??


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

carol said:


> what i do is when the dogs have dug a big enough whole i then stick a large shrub in it
> well saves me digging the whole


PMSL...knowing mine they would kill the shrub aswell haha.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

there pretty good just chew them on odd occasion zak digs at the mo 
mostly in the bark i got down then eats some of the grass roots


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> yeah mine does things like that today she Tia got her fat arse stuck in between the kennal and the fence a gap all of about 4inchs wide i couldnt fit up it to get her out fat cow so i had to pull her out by her tail
> then she got this look on her face wondering like :whats all the fuss about??


LOL shes well cute tia  i want her.

oh and shes not fat cow, shes just a fuller figured woman  lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

carol said:


> there pretty good just chew them on odd occasion zak digs at the mo
> mostly in the bark i got down then eats some of the grass roots


wat is it wiv dogs and plants/grass/trees  hehe


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Have u noticed how bullys always try squeeze themselfs in the tinyest of places???
> 
> Mine always do it  beats me how they manage to get in.


I have one here that sits in her food bowl sometimes


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

garryd said:


> i am sure you can do it be nice if you did ,as i would love to look at some of your EBTs


I will dig out some good pictures and give it a go beginning of next week


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL shes well cute tia  i want her.
> 
> oh and shes not fat cow, shes just a fuller figured woman  lol





bullbreeds said:


> I have one here that sits in her food bowl sometimes


you godda say it ladys,their a very adictive breed


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> I will dig out some good pictures and give it a go beginning of next week


i am gonna hold ya to that


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

garryd said:


> you godda say it ladys,their a very adictive breed


Without a doubt, its called the bully bug


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> you godda say it ladys,their a very adictive breed


To right they are 

LOL @ sitting in the food bowl


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

lol good pic


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hehe omg priceless


----------

